# Tye 104-4204



## Goldmine Bob (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm looking at a Tye 104-4204 no-till drill. 7 foot width, 3 point hitch. My biggest tractor is a Ford 5000 diesel. I'm wondering if it's enough tractor. Does anyone have any experience or suggestions?
Thanks, Goldmine Bob


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I believe AGCO still sells an updated version of this drill, so would chat with one of their dealers to get their recommendations. 

My experience with small no-till drills is that I need 10 real draw bar horsepower per foot of drill in moist soils, and that will double in dry or trashy soil.

I run 80 engine horse tractors between blackberry rows using no-till drills seeding grass seed for weed and erosion control, and those are 6' drills on irrigated ground.


----------

